# Cooly Cobe



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

Went out early Sunday morning before the Southerly came up. Got out to the reef with only one boat already on it and plenty of bait on the sounder. I dropped my bait jig down expecting a full string as usual but they werent biting. I tried for about about 20 mins and moved around but couldnt get anything. After a while I finally jagged a piss weak little yakka. I kept trying for a little while longer but didnt get anything else. I decided to throw out the little yakka on one rod and throw a few plastics on the other before the sun got too high and wind came up.

A few minutes later while stuffing round with jigheads the yakka went off, tearing line like a massive mac tuna or something.. I couldnt even get the rod out the holder. I started off on my slay ride out to sea while it stayed down deep and I setttled in for a long fight. It stayed down deep for most of the fight directly below the yak. I could see it on the sounder and everytime I got it a few meters up it would head straight back down in a strong determined run. It was heavvy and I didnt want to push it as I only had 20lb fluro leader on a single circle hook.

After about 10-15 mins tiring it out i decided to crank the drag and bring it up.. as it came up it looked exactly like a shark until it surfaced. I realised it was a massive cobe and it was then I realised I was fcuked as I had no gaff and there was no option of tail grabbing this beast. I ended up yelling out to the guys anchored (who I could I see weren't happy that some guy on a yak was getting towed by a big fish right past them) if they could help gaff it, they ended up saying ok and gaffed him, gave it a wack on the head and passed it back. After that I was on my way back in.. I couldnt fit another on the yak even if I wanted. It was 147cm and delicious. Now to buy a gaff...


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Yeah that's what your talking about! Congrats.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Hell of a ride i bet. Nice one. Your smile is nearly as wide as the beast :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Paulos

Sorry to inform you mate, but your catch has been dis-allowed. Reasons:

1. You've been here less than a year

2. Most of us have never caught one

You're banned!


Congratulations. Just a tad envious...

:lol: :lol:


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

nice fish mate, but sorry doesn't count as u had help hahah i had to do the same once casue my yak was way to small and no gaff. boaty helped me so i gave him half


----------



## tsea (Jan 26, 2012)

Awesome fish!!! Best kinda shark.....


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Cracking Cobia Paulos


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

She is a beauty Paulos.
I had trouble with a 102cm Tuna on my Outback never mind a 148cm monster like that.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

Cheers guys, i'll take the bastard calls as a compliment haha


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

Great Cobe mate , epic catch

Cheers


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice work getting back to the beach


----------

